# [gelöst]Kernel 2.6.38 "Wunderpatch"

## flammenflitzer

```
Soll Desktop unter Last wesentlich besser reagieren lassen - Bessere Performance auch bei Verzeichnisoperationen

Mit dem Kernel 2.6.38 hat Linus Torvalds nun eine neue Version des zentralen Bestandteils eines jeden Linux-Systems veröffentlicht. Die neue Version bietet dabei gleich einige Auffälligkeiten - und dies in mehrfacher Hinsicht. So kommt es relativ selten vor, dass ein kleiner Performance-Patch wirklich spürbare Auswirkungen auf die Nutzung eines Desktop-Systems hat. Noch seltener ist es aber, wenn sich Torvalds geradezu begeistert von diesem gibt.

Kein Wunder, aber...

Genau so ist es aber mit einer in Kernel 2.6.38 aufgenommenen Veränderung, die die bereits in einer früheren Version aufgenommenen "Control Groups" der Software nutzt, um die Lastverteilung zu verbessern. Dazu werden alle Programme einer Session automatisch gruppiert, das System kann die Ressourcen in Folge besser verteilen. Für die NutzerInnen resultiert daraus der Effekt, dass Rechner unter Last deutlich reaktionsfähiger bleiben. Daraus erklärt sich wohl auch die Verklärung dieser Änderung zum "Wunderpatch", profitieren doch nicht zuletzt gerade EntwicklerInnen davon, wenn sie im Hintergrund Programme kompilieren.
```

```
Noch mal Performance

Ebenfalls sowohl für Server als auch Desktop signifikant sind diverse Änderungen am Virtual File System, durch die einige Verzeichnisoperationen signifikant schneller werden sollen. In Benchmarks zeigt sich dabei ein Performancezuwachs um 30 bis 50 Prozent.
```

Als Klicki Bunti KDE volles Rohr Nutzer wüßte ich gern, was ich da im kernel einstellen muss.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Mar 17, 2011 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

imho sollte nur CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y reichen

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> NutzerInnen [...] EntwicklerInnen
> ```
> ...

 

nö ist schon korrekt so, eher der kritiker hat selten in neu-deutsche korrespondenz geschaut

----------

## AmonAmarth

was spielt das für eine rolle für die problemlösung des thread erstellers? nur weil du dich darüber pikierst müssen andere nicht darunter leiden oder?

„Meine Meinung steht fest! Bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen.“

tut mir sehr leid wenn ich dich verwirrt habe...

----------

## Knieper

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> was spielt das für eine rolle für die problemlösung des thread erstellers?

 

Die Antwort kam doch schon. Und wer mehr Infos braucht, kann die zugehörige Diskussion lesen:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1061204/

oder die diversen Artikel bei LWN, Heise, Kernel Newbies usw..

 *Quote:*   

> nur weil du dich darüber pikierst müssen andere nicht darunter leiden oder?

 

Ich leide zB. mit Misterjack. Binnenmajuskel sind hässlich und falsch (Duden: "Diese Kurzformen entsprechen weder den alten noch den neuen Rechtschreibregeln.") und nur weil man im Netz ständig auf Legastheniker trifft, heißt das nicht, dass einem auf Dauer weniger schlecht beim Lesen wird.

----------

## Yamakuzure

@ sinnfreie Diskussion: mache ich mich unbeliebt wenn ich "Trolling" unterstelle?  :Wink:  (Aber, um in die Kerbe zu hauen: Ich finde das XyzInnen-Geschreibe auch widerlich.)

@ Thread: Wenn also der Autoscheduler jetzt ordentlich läuft, dann ist der manuelle "Konsolen-Hack" überflüssig, richtig?

( Mit Konsolen-Hack meine ich:Beim Systemstart cgroups zur Verfügung stellen (Zum Beispiel via /etc/conf.d/local)

```
        mkdir -p /dev/cgroup/cpu -m 0755

        mount -t cgroup cgroup -o cpu,release_agent="/root/sys/bin/cgroup_clean" /dev/cgroup/cpu

        [ -e /dev/cgroup/cpu/user ] || mkdir -m 0777 /dev/cgroup/cpu/user
```

Mit release_agent=

```
#!/bin/sh

rmdir /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$*
```

und als Benutzer in der .bashrc:

```
if [[ "$-" =~ "i" ]] && [ -d /dev/cgroup/cpu/user ] && [ -w /dev/cgroup/cpu/user ]; then 

   mkdir -p -m 0700 /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$ > /dev/null 2>&1

   echo $$ > /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$/tasks

   echo "1" > /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$/notify_on_release

fi
```

 )

----------

## Christian99

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   @ Thread: Wenn also der Autoscheduler jetzt ordentlich läuft, dann ist der manuelle "Konsolen-Hack" überflüssig, richtig? 
> 
> Das sollte der Patch jetzt allein können, ja.

 

Blöde frage, ich hab das aktiviert im kernel. Wie sehe ich denn, ob das "wirklich" funktioniert?

Ich frag nur, weill ein /dev/cgroup hab ich nicht, wie es im manuellen Konsolen-Hack angelegt wird. Oder wird das gar nicht gebraucht, wenn es im Kernel aktiviert ist?

----------

## kriz

...und wenn der Kollege aus Leipzig wieder runter kommt, könnte man mit der interessanten Fragestellung weiter machen.

Flames/Trolle hat man hier auch auch nicht so oft.  :Smile: 

Ich besorg mir eben Cola und Chips

cc

----------

## Knieper

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Blöde frage, ich hab das aktiviert im kernel. Wie sehe ich denn, ob das "wirklich" funktioniert?

 

Messen, ansonsten steht es auch in /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled Ob man die Gruppierung mit div. Werkzeugen angezeigt bekommt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

 *kriz wrote:*   

> ...und wenn der Kollege aus Leipzig wieder runter kommt, könnte man mit der interessanten Fragestellung weiter machen.
> 
> Flames/Trolle hat man hier auch auch nicht so oft. 
> 
> Ich besorg mir eben Cola und Chips

 

Na wenn das mal kein produktiver Beitrag war. Merkt Ihr nicht selbst, dass Ihr mehr nervt, als ein einmaliger Hinweis auf fehlerhafte Rechtschreibung?

Wenn Ihr das infantile Troll-hier Troll-da Chips-Gehole mitmachen wollt, dann geht zu Heise oder Gulli.

----------

## arfe

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Blöde frage, ich hab das aktiviert im kernel. Wie sehe ich denn, ob das "wirklich" funktioniert?
> 
> 

 

Fühlbar perfomanter ist es nicht.

----------

## Knieper

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Komm zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, ansonsten bleib genauso hier fern wie der Typ aus Leipzig.

 

Das hast Du nicht zu entscheiden. Außerdem hast Du gerade einen weiteren unnützen Beitrag verfasst, in meinen war immer ein Bezug zum Thema.

@Christian99

Mal https://github.com/enukane/cgpstree/ ausprobiert?

----------

## cach0rr0

I don't speak German, so somebody can translate this 

ok - here is how this is going to work. If you all wish to continue this discussion, please stop with the irrelevant bickering. Two of you are abusing the "Feedback" thread to take care of personal issues. Stop arguing like children, and stop abusing the Feedback thread. Anyone who does not have any interest in providing  information relevant to the original post in a mature, professional manner, stop posting in this thread. We are moderators, not mediators. Further posts not relevant to the original topic are going to the Dustbin. If it continues to be a problem, we will have to take further action.

----------

## Christian99

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal https://github.com/enukane/cgpstree/ ausprobiert?

 

danke, fast hätt ichs übersehn..........................................................

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> Ich spreche kein deutsch, vielleicht kann das hier jemand übersetzen. 
> 
> Ok, es läuft wie folgt: Wenn Ihr alle diese Diskussion fortführen wollt, hört mit der sinnlosen Zankerei auf. Zwei von euch missbrauchen den "Feedback" Thread für ihre persönlichen Angelegenheiten. Hört auf wie Kinder zu streiten und hört auf den Feedback Thread zu missbrauchen. Jeder der kein Interesse daran hat einen informativen Beitrag zu dem original Thema in einer erwachsenen und professionellen Art zu tätigen, soll bitte aufhören in diesem Thread zu posten. Wir sind Moderatoren und keine Vermittler. Weitere Posts die für das Thema irrelevant sind wandern in den Mülleimer. Wenn es weiterhin Probleme gibt, werden wir weitere Maßnahmen einleiten.

 @cach0rr0: This should do, I hope.

@Thread: Ich habe den neuen Kernel noch nicht ausprobiert, ich bin heute erst dazu gekommen die neue Version herunterzuladen.

Was bei dem "Kernel-Hack" spürbar war, war die Performance unter Volllast. So steht in meiner make.conf "MAKEOPTS="-j15 -l8"" drin. Ich kann, während eine VM mit Windows XP läuft und irgendwelche Updates fährt, und portage mehrere Sachen kompiliert, noch bequem im Forum lesen und posten währen mir "top" eine Last von 25-30 meldet.

Wenn sowas auch mit dem neuen Auto-Scheduler ohne "Hack" funktioniert, bin ich glücklich.

... schade, dass der letzte WinzigWeich-Patchday gerade erst war, sonst könnte ich wieder ein großes Update in der VM anwerfen... Naja, ich bekomme das schon getestet. 

Aber ich werde wohl erst am Montag dazu kommen.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ich hab das Ding aktiviert ... keine Ahnung welche Optionen genau, make oldconfig und alles auf Y, was nach group_sched klang. Werds aber wieder deaktivieren. Ersten kommt mir vor, dass zum Beispiel mplayer stottert, obwohl noch resourcen verfügbar wären. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, mein ganzes system war jetzt stundenlang blockiert. emerge hat nichts getan, bis ich den filemanager geschlossen hab. Die genaueren Zusammenhänge kenne ich nicht, die wären auch recht interessant zu ergründen, aber der Scheduler ist wohl noch nicht serienreif.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Ich hab das Ding aktiviert ... keine Ahnung welche Optionen genau, make oldconfig und alles auf Y, was nach group_sched klang. Werds aber wieder deaktivieren. Ersten kommt mir vor, dass zum Beispiel mplayer stottert, obwohl noch resourcen verfügbar wären. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, mein ganzes system war jetzt stundenlang blockiert. emerge hat nichts getan, bis ich den filemanager geschlossen hab. Die genaueren Zusammenhänge kenne ich nicht, die wären auch recht interessant zu ergründen, aber der Scheduler ist wohl noch nicht serienreif.

 

oh doch,

es scheint nur so zu sein, dass der vanilla kernel nur noch nicht ganz so weit ist, dass er ohne zusätzliche Patches 

den Grad an Multitasking bietet, den er sollte (zumindest unter ~amd64 / 64bit) bei starken Plattenzugriffen

32bit ist eine ganz andere Geschichte - oder war es zumindest, ich hab das letzte Mal vor 2-3 Jahren mit 32bit zu tun gehabt

du kannst ja mal meinen Kernel or Zen-Kernel testen, dann siehst du, wozu ein Linux-Kernel im Stande ist  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Ich hatte das hier gelesen:

http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/171-jonathan-corbet/421304-2638-making-things-just-work

Die Idee war, dass group scheduling nicht oft genutzt wurde weil es zu kompliziert war. Das wurde nun durch intelligente Dienste automatisiert in 2.6.38 in der Hoffnung es fuer den Linux User einfacher nutzbar zu machen.

Ich habe Gestern auf 2.6.38 gewechselt. Waehrend "make oldconfig" fragt er dich, ob du automatisches Group Scheduling aktivieren moechtest.

Das sollte es schon gewesen sein  :Smile: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   Ich hab das Ding aktiviert ... keine Ahnung welche Optionen genau, make oldconfig und alles auf Y, was nach group_sched klang. Werds aber wieder deaktivieren. Ersten kommt mir vor, dass zum Beispiel mplayer stottert, obwohl noch resourcen verfügbar wären. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, mein ganzes system war jetzt stundenlang blockiert. emerge hat nichts getan, bis ich den filemanager geschlossen hab. Die genaueren Zusammenhänge kenne ich nicht, die wären auch recht interessant zu ergründen, aber der Scheduler ist wohl noch nicht serienreif. 
> 
> oh doch,
> 
> es scheint nur so zu sein, dass der vanilla kernel nur noch nicht ganz so weit ist, dass er ohne zusätzliche Patches 
> ...

 Keine Ahnung, ich würd aber raten, bis zu den höheren 2.6.38-rs zu warten, zumindest bei gentoo-sources. Und danke für das Angebot, aber alles andere außer gentoo-sources ist mir zu stressig  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Kann bitte ein MOD die Diskussion pro/kontra Rechtschreibung oder was auch immer abspalten? Hat in diesem brandaktuellen und sicher hochinteressanten Thema nichts verloren...

Ich hab auf nem AMD x3 auf den 2.6.38er gentoo-sources aktualisiert, und gleich autogroup an und BKL ausgemacht. Die Einbildung sagt, dass alles flotter geht  :Wink: 

Funktionieren tut bisher alles problemlos.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kann bitte ein MOD die Diskussion pro/kontra Rechtschreibung oder was auch immer abspalten? Hat in diesem brandaktuellen und sicher hochinteressanten Thema nichts verloren...
> 
> Ich hab auf nem AMD x3 auf den 2.6.38er gentoo-sources aktualisiert, und gleich autogroup an und BKL ausgemacht. Die Einbildung sagt, dass alles flotter geht 
> 
> Funktionieren tut bisher alles problemlos.

 

lol  :Wink: 

2.6.38 hat ja mehr als einen Wunderpatch oder Patchset 

Nick Piggin's VFS Verbesserungen und THP

hat jemand schon einen beschleunigten Aufbau der Ordneransicht bemerkt ?

z.B. beim Öffnen mit dolphin / nautilus und vieler Unterordner ?

auf jedenfall sollte das System - autogroup sei dank - auch unter sehr schwerer Lastentwicklung stets reaktiv bleiben  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kann bitte ein MOD die Diskussion pro/kontra Rechtschreibung oder was auch immer abspalten? 

 

done

(at least, I think it's done - I hope Chrome translated that correctly!)

----------

## franzf

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> lol 

 

Naja, was soll man denn sonst sagen? Deutlich spürbar ist das bessere Ansprechverhalten, wenn im Hintergrund hartes I/O läuft (portage sync o.Ä.); ohne den neuen Patches (kann keinen einzelnen dafür verantworlich machen) war dabei kmail2 ziemlich träge beim Laden eines Ordners (2-4x so lange), mit 2.6.38 merkt man kaum einen Unterschied gegenüber niedriger Last.

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.38 hat ja mehr als einen Wunderpatch oder Patchset 
> 
> Nick Piggin's VFS Verbesserungen und THP

 

THP bin ich auch grad am schauen, ob es läuft, hört sich jedenfalls interessant an.

 *Quote:*   

> hat jemand schon einen beschleunigten Aufbau der Ordneransicht bemerkt ?
> 
> z.B. beim Öffnen mit dolphin / nautilus und vieler Unterordner ?

 

Nö, bisher noch nicht  :Razz: 

Es ist halt ziemlich schwer, solche Sachen wirklich zu messen. Man kann versuchen sich darauf zu konzentrieren, aber dabei beeinflusst man bekanntermaßen die Messung  :Razz:  Wenn man sich ganz dolle konzentrieren muss, vergeht die Zeit immer langsamer ^^

@cach0rr0

Seems chrome translation works  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

hm, also so subjektiv find ich das momentan auch schneller, mit auto_groups. bin mir nicht sicher, was ich sonst noch von den neuen sachen hab, da ich zen-kernel 2.6.37.4 hab, da ist auto_groups drin. Was genau sind/machen denn die anderen Sachen? VFS ist doch Virtuell File System, oder? und THP?

----------

## franzf

@Christian99:

Klich dich mal in den linux.com-link von disi weiter oben rein.

----------

## Knieper

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> und THP?

 

http://lwn.net/Articles/423584/

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich habe den neuen Kernel noch nicht ausprobiert, ich bin heute erst dazu gekommen die neue Version herunterzuladen.
> 
> Was bei dem "Kernel-Hack" spürbar war, war die Performance unter Volllast. So steht in meiner make.conf "MAKEOPTS="-j15 -l8"" drin. Ich kann, während eine VM mit Windows XP läuft und irgendwelche Updates fährt, und portage mehrere Sachen kompiliert, noch bequem im Forum lesen und posten währen mir "top" eine Last von 25-30 meldet.
> 
> Wenn sowas auch mit dem neuen Auto-Scheduler ohne "Hack" funktioniert, bin ich glücklich.

 Nun, es sieht jetzt etwas Anders aus. Wurde mein Laptop "Laggy" (stockende Maus z.B.) bei einer Last von ca. 25, gehts jetzt schon bei einer Last von 18 bergab. Auf der Anderen Seite hatte ich das irgendwo erwartet, denn der "Konsolen-Hack" schert sich ja nur um das, was aus einer Shell-Session gestartet wurde, wärend der Auto-Scheduler sich um alles kümmert.

Ich habe einen i7-Dual-Core, der dank HyperThreading so tut, als wären die Kerne zu viert. Eine Last von 16 wäre also eine vierfache Vollauslastung.

Also beschweren tue ich mich nicht, aber ich habe auch noch nicht ausprobiert, was passiert wenn ich VMware vom Desktop stat vond er Konsole aus starte. Der Test kommt gleich. *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> hat jemand schon einen beschleunigten Aufbau der Ordneransicht bemerkt ?
> 
> z.B. beim Öffnen mit dolphin / nautilus und vieler Unterordner ?

 Oh, stimmt! Wenn ich die Firmenlaufwerke mounte und mir das übergeordnete Verzeichnis anschaue, dann dauerte es immer 5-10 Sekunden bis die Ordner aufgelistet waren (wegen der Analyse der Inhaltsmenge). Jetzt ist die Liste in einer knappen Sekunde da. Wow!

Edit: Also das starten der Vm Workstation dauert jetzt ca. fünf mal so lange wie vorher. Im Betrieb, also mit laufender VM, sehe ich aber bislang keinen Unterschied.

----------

## slick

 * http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Neuerungen-von-Linux-2-6-38-1203073.html?artikelseite=3  wrote:*   

> Der Nouveau-DRM/KMS-Treiber von 2.6.38 wird alles Nötige zum Nutzen der 2D- und 3D-Beschleunigung der auch als NVC0 bezeichneten Fermi-Chips mitbringen, die auf den GeForce-Modellen der 400er- und 500er-Serie sitzen 

 

Ich würde übrigens gern, als potenzieller Klicki Bunti KDE volles Rohr Nutzer, dieses Nouveau-Treiber-Zeugs ausprobieren, da ich mit den propertiären nvidia Treibern Probleme habe. 

Ist das das da das das macht? (<- deutsch ist geil  :Wink:  )

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nouveau ?

----------

## disi

Ich kann dir noch zwei Links ans Herz legen... ich warte auf mein neues Laptop und das hat eine Nvidia Karte drin, deswegen hatte ich mich informiert.

xrandr tut z.B. nicht mit den binary Treibern.

Gentoo:

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/GentooEbuilds

Status der Treiber:

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix

//edit: die Seiten sind auf Inglisch aber es gibt auch eine spanische Uebersetzung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sagt mal, starten Programme bei euch mit AUTO_SCHED auch so langsam? Laufen tut ja alles ohne Haken und Ösen, aber bis ein Programm startet vergehen gerne 10-20 Sekunden, wo es vorher in unter 5 Sekunden ging. _Das_ empfinde ich ehrlich gesagt als nervtötend.

----------

## manuels

Nebenbemerkung:

 *disi wrote:*   

> xrandr tut z.B. nicht mit den binary Treibern.

 Hab irgendwo gehört, das Wrappercode in xrandr für die Nvidia-Tools eingebaut wird/wurde.

----------

## disi

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Nebenbemerkung:
> 
>  *disi wrote:*   xrandr tut z.B. nicht mit den binary Treibern. Hab irgendwo gehört, das Wrappercode in xrandr für die Nvidia-Tools eingebaut wird/wurde.

 

Ich auch, allerdings musst du da alles fuer deine Monitore starr in der xorg.conf festlegen... so weit ich gelesen hatte, weil er es nicht selbst erkennen kann. Vielleicht geht da auch was mit dem Tool das mit dem Binary Treiber kommt...

Auf meinem Intel Graphic (uralt) Laptop gucke ich einfach mit xrandr welche Monitore angeschlossen sind (oder eben an der Docking Station) und fuege sie link/rechts zum Desktop hinzu.

----------

## Knieper

Ich habe eben auch auf den 2.6.38-r1 gewechselt und muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Ich schaffe es ziemlich oft den Rechner mit Berechnungen in die Knie zu zwingen und trotz fehlender Prozessbeschränkungen laufen andere Anwendungen flüssig. Wenn jetzt keine anderen Nebenwirkungen auftreten...

----------

## arfe

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich habe eben auch auf den 2.6.38-r1 gewechselt und muss sagen ich bin begeistert.

 

2.6.39-rc1   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Knieper

Ich hab selten die Muße mich durch die Einstellungen und Beschreibungstexte zu wühlen. Der letzte Kern war ein 2.6.34er...

----------

## arfe

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Der letzte Kern war ein 2.6.34er...

 

[gelöst]Kernel 2.6.38 "Wunderpatch"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn jetzt keine anderen Nebenwirkungen auftreten...

 Apropos: Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Startverhalten von Programmen aus? Es läuft zwar alles super flüssig, aber egal was ich starte, es dauert viel Länger als mit dem alten Kernel. Brauchte der firefox vorher ca. 3-5 Sekunden zum starten, braucht er jetzt fast 30 beim Erststart, und bei weiteren immer noch 20-30 Sekunden. Geht euch das auch so, oder habe ich an irgendeiner Einstellung "geschlampt"?

----------

## cryptosteve

Keine Probleme hier, ich habe allerdings auch keine grossen Einstellungen vorgenommen.

----------

## musv

Ich kann 2.6.38 noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich sonst keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine Root-Partition hab. Denn die liegt auf Reiser4. Und der Patch lässt noch auf sich warten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Wenn jetzt keine anderen Nebenwirkungen auftreten... Apropos: Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Startverhalten von Programmen aus? Es läuft zwar alles super flüssig, aber egal was ich starte, es dauert viel Länger als mit dem alten Kernel. Brauchte der firefox vorher ca. 3-5 Sekunden zum starten, braucht er jetzt fast 30 beim Erststart, und bei weiteren immer noch 20-30 Sekunden. Geht euch das auch so, oder habe ich an irgendeiner Einstellung "geschlampt"?

 

Ja, du hast vermutlich irgendwo "geschlampt"  :Wink: 

Nein normal ist das nicht, Programme sollten genau so fix starten wie sonst (zb unter 2.6.37) auch. (hier tun sie es)

----------

## V10lator

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich kann 2.6.38 noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich sonst keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine Root-Partition hab. Denn die liegt auf Reiser4. Und der Patch lässt noch auf sich warten.

 Hach ja, immer diese FS-Probleme.

Bei mir haut ein Kernel ab .37 BUG Meldungen für BTRFS raus bis das System sich schließlich komplett aufhängt. Auf der BTRFS Mailinglist wird das aber gekonnt ignoriert.  :Mad:  Dabei haben Versionen > .36 so viel das ich testen möchte, aber ich habe keine Lust alles backzuporten und BTRFS vom .36er Kernel in einen höheren zu kloppen habe ich noch nicht geschafft.  :Sad: 

Es sollte ein Tool geben um BTRFS in ext4 zu verwandeln!  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Fühl' dich nicht verfolgt wenn ich dir sage das ich im Gulli Board als koto bekannt bin.  :Laughing: 

----------

## musv

 *TAXI wrote:*   

> P.S. Fühl' dich nicht verfolgt wenn ich dir sage das ich im Gulli Board als koto bekannt bin. 

 

*lol*

Tja, die Welt ist klein.

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich kann, während eine VM mit Windows XP läuft und irgendwelche Updates fährt, und portage mehrere Sachen kompiliert, noch bequem im Forum lesen und posten währen mir "top" eine Last von 25-30 meldet.

 

Den Big-Kernel-Lock hast du da aber drin gelassen, oder? Bei mir wollen nämlich die vmware-modules nicht mehr compilieren. Überhaupt hab ich die vmware-workstation-7 noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Ich kann, während eine VM mit Windows XP läuft und irgendwelche Updates fährt, und portage mehrere Sachen kompiliert, noch bequem im Forum lesen und posten währen mir "top" eine Last von 25-30 meldet. 
> 
> Den Big-Kernel-Lock hast du da aber drin gelassen, oder? Bei mir wollen nämlich die vmware-modules nicht mehr compilieren. Überhaupt hab ich die vmware-workstation-7 noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht.

 Komisch. Bei mir installiert:

```
 $ eix -I vmware -c

[I] app-emulation/vmware-tools (8.4.5.324285[1]@09.02.2011): VMware Tools for guest operating systems

[I] app-emulation/vmware-modules (238.3-r8[1]@30.03.2011): VMware kernel modules

[I] app-emulation/vmware-workstation (7.1.3.324285[1]@09.02.2011): Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual performance overhead of most emulators

[1] "vmware" /var/lib/layman/vmware

3 Treffer.
```

Und es läuft alles reibungslos. Allerdings wäre das Herausfinden, warum die VmWs7 bei dir nicht will einen neuen Thread wert.  :Wink:  *Joseph.95 wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Es läuft zwar alles super flüssig, aber egal was ich starte, es dauert viel Länger als mit dem alten Kernel.  Ja, du hast vermutlich irgendwo "geschlampt" 
> 
> Nein normal ist das nicht, Programme sollten genau so fix starten wie sonst (zb unter 2.6.37) auch. (hier tun sie es)

 Mist. Das habe ich befürchtet. Das ich die THP aktiviert habe kanns nciht sein, oder?

Oh maaaaann... Kernel Config Debuggen ist einfach ... öde. Aber hilft wohl nichts, gell?

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wonach ich schauen könnte?

Also wenn ein Programm auf sich warten lässt, zeigen mir weder [h]top noch conky irgendeine besondere Last. Der Laptop "pennt" einfach.

Edith hat einen Nachtrag:

Also ich habe KSM ([K]ernel[S]ame Page [M]erging) deaktiviert und THP Support von "always" auf "madvise" geändert. Jetzt startet der Firefox in 6-7 Sekunden (statt über eine halbe Minute zu brauchen).

Edith möchte noch anmerken:

Jahaa! Kontact startet jetzt sogar schneller als mit dem alten Kern (3-4 Sekunden). *jippieh*, ich hab meinen Laptop wieder! *freu*

----------

